# Zion & Bryce Utah



## KenCarr (Aug 20, 2004)

New to the boards here so just checking in and saying hello.

My family is going out west to Utah and was wondering if anyone has any tips about going to Zion national and also Bryce Canyon in UT. Where to stay etc. We have a 27' and I think a lot of the parks out there don't allow anything over a 21'. 

Any and all info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Zion & Bryce Utah

Pull out your Trailer Life and you will find a number of parks in the vicinty of both parks.  Go on line and see what the parks will allow as far as length goes.  They are great places to visit.  Try to see all of the Utah parks.  They are fantastic.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 21, 2004)

Zion & Bryce Utah

Good advice from Larry.  Welcome to the forum.  Most parks do have a web site so look um up.  Trailer Life good resource for planning.


----------



## KenCarr (Aug 24, 2004)

Zion & Bryce Utah

Thanks for the advice and also the welcome. I'll check out Trailer Life and see what's up. I've heard that some of the National Parks can be a bit of a zoo and sometimes private camp grounds are a better option.


----------

